# Rick Rossâ€™s Free Mason = Fraternal Shark Jump?



## News Feeder (Jul 24, 2010)

The new song from Rick Ross featuring Jay-Z off the Teflon Don Album. I’ll let the song and lyrics speak for themselves. Free Mason. And a bit more from Rick Ro$$ on the title and lyrics. MTV Shows I get … Continue reading →












More...


----------



## Benton (Jul 24, 2010)

I've never heard of this guy before, but how does one take a step backward from Correctional Officer to rapper? Granted, I'm sure he has more money and material success now, but the profanity in just the song in question was pretty offensive. (To me.) I don't inherently find profanity offensive, but being a musicians, in the context of music I think profanity tends to be degrading to the message in a song. 

That said, listening to the entire song and watching the brief interview, I couldn't really figure out what the song was about, nor did his interview make any sense to me whatsoever. Pulling oneself out of poverty into wealth? Is that what I was supposed to get out of it? I'm Caucasian, but I found the repeated use of "b**** n*****" offensive. And to have sort of lyrical content inside of a song entitled 'Free Mason', whether or not its purported to be about the Craft, is offensive to me. There was obvious allusions to Freemasonry (mathematics, King Solomon's Temple) in the song. 

For many people who are listening to his albums, this will be their association with Freemasonry, regardless of the original intent. And while the lyrics are mostly incoherent, they definitely don't reflect what Freemasonry is, particularly given the vulgarity involved.

All of that said, I don't think this song is going to be significant even five years from now. So I'm not worried about it. I imagine it's going to disappear pretty quick in the grand scheme of things and won't really have any large cultural impact regarding Freemasonry. I just wish Masonic ideas, vulgar language, and pop culture weren't combined in such a way.  Despite how the saying goes, not all publicity is good publicity. (Unless maybe you're Lady Ga-Ga, but I won't open that can of worms...)


----------

